# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  Διάδρομος Stealth 22

## JohnF1983

Καλησπέρα,

Έχω τον διάδρομο stealth 22 και είχε πολύ καιρό να μπει σε λειτουργία. Τον έβαλα μπροστά και 30 δευτερόλεπτα περίπου μετά άκουσαν ένα σκάσιμο και σταμάτησε.
Έβγαλα την πλακέτα και βλέπω τον πρώτο πυκνωτή ακριβώς στην είσοδο της τροφοδοσίας σκασμένο και τον μεγάλο 400V φουσκωμένο.
Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει αν έχει την ίδια πλακέτα τι είναι ο πρώτος πυκνωτής για να τον αντικαταστήσω;
20170714_201907.jpg20170714_201917.jpg

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## nyannaco

Μαλλον για varistor μου φαινεται, παρα για πυκνωτης. Αν εχω δικιο, εφαγε μεγαλη υπερταση, οποτε αναζητειται το προβλημα που τη δημιουργησε (λογικα ασχετο με το διαδρομο).
Οσο για το μεγαλο ηλεκτρολυτικο, δεν ειναι σιγουρα φουσκωμενος, αυτο που φαινεται απο πανω ειναι πλαστικο καλυμμα. Μια μετρηση θα εδινε την απαντηση, αλλα και η προληπτικη αντικατασταση ειναι μια αποδεκτη λυση.

----------


## JohnF1983

Ο μεγάλος θα αντικατασταθεί για σιγουριά. Το θέμα μου είναι να βρω τι είναι το μικρό, λογικά varistor όπως έγραψες. Έχει σε διπλανό σημείο του κυκλώματος ένα δεύτερο που γράφει HEL 10D471K αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν είναι ίδιο με το πρώτο.

----------


## JOUN

Δεν ειναι απαραιτητο για την λειτουργια του κυκλωματος.Ξεκολησε το τελειως( το varistor)
Απ'οτι βλεπω ουτε και ο μεγαλος θελει αλλαγη,ειναι λιγο σπανιο να χαλασει λογω του σημειου που ειναι συνδεμενος.
Βαλε μια λαμπα πυρακτωσης 60 W σε σειρα με την παροχη και δωσε ταση.Αν η λαμπα αναψει δυνατα στιγμιαια και μετα αναβει ελαχιστα δωστου κανονικα και δες τι γινεται.

----------

